# U.S. Vintage Trans-Am Racing



## upon3 (Mar 7, 2004)

Some of you may have seen a previous threads on RCtech.net and other R/C forums about Vintage Trans-Am cars based on TC chassis. There are currently a handful of tracks around the country running various iterations of this class, and most have had decent success with the new/old idea.

There are a handful of guys in the Midwest who are putting together a sort of mini sanctioning body for these cars, and we'd like to try to get the word out to racers and track owners about it. It's been a massive amount of fun and real benefit to what I personally believe is a class that is suffering (touring cars).

Our website outlines the class, specifications and Association ideas to enough detail that you can take the rules and implement them right now at your track, and have a class running within the week. To start with, we are putting together a series of races in the Midwest (for now) to get racers back to the grassroots of R/C racing, which has really been lost completely in the last many years. The class is growing rapidly, and racers are coming back to touring cars after years of being away.

This is the rules base, as it has been run for a while at Trackside in Brookfield, WI, and The Track in Winthrop Harbor, IL and is now being run at numerous other tracks. We have added a brushless motor option and a weight minimum to the fold, rules updated below.











_Rules updated 1.17.08. All rules subject to change and expansion should need arise._


*Trans Am Class Rules and Specifications*

*Body Specifications:*
Late '60s to early '70s American pony car Vintage Trans-Am bodies *only*.

*HPI part numbers:*
17510 - 1970 Plymouth AAR 'Cuda
17519 - 1966 Ford Mustang GT
17508 - 1965 Ford Shelby GT-350
7494 - 1968 Chevrolet Camaro

*Parma part numbers:*
10143 - 1969 Z28 Camaro
10141 - 1970 Boss Mustang
10113 - 1970 'Cuda

*Pegaus Hobbies part numbers:*
PGH4001 - 1970 Camaro SS
PGH4002 - 1970 'Cuda
PGH4003 - 1970 Mustang

Body provided deck lid spoilers allowed (not wings). No additional skirts or raised/extended wings or air control surfaces allowed. Body must be trimmed at body trim lines. Full rear bumper required. It is highly preferred that bodies are detailed in race type livery in period-correct paint schemes.

*Tire & Wheel Specifications:*
The only tires allowed are HPI tire part #4793 front and #4797 rear, using stock tire inserts provided with tire and any HPI Vintage wheels designed to fit these tires. Five or Eight spoke wheels available in various colors. 0mm offset front wheels and 6mm offset rear wheels are intended for 26mm width fronts and 31mm width rear tires. 8-spoke Vintage wheels from #3805 through #3814, 5-spoke Vintage wheels from #3815 through #3822 and Vintage stock car wheels from #3854 through #3860 are all legal wheels. Grinding of tire tread is NOT permitted. Sanding of mold seam to remove seam is allowed. HPI Vintage Slicks are not allowed. Tire traction compounts are at the discretion of the track. No other altering, changing or softening of the tire is allowed.


*Chassis Specification:*
Four Wheel Drive touring car chassis only. Any era or brand 4wd chassis is allowed.

*Motor Specifications:*
*Option 1:**27-turn ROAR stock motor: *No FDR limit, bearings are allowed to replace stock bushings
*Option 2:* *17.5 brushless motor:* 4.00 FDR limit (3.99 or below not legal)--obvious cars will have gearing teched. Main DQs or loss of qualifying times for offending cars. Timing advance is allowed.

An Excel spreadsheet (ZIP file) of most touring car chassis with all internal transmission drive ratios is available here. Use as a printed out sheet for quick reference, or plug in spur and pinions into open fields to calculate a given FDR of any chassis at the track.

_Note: Outdoor asphalt tracks will have the option of mandating a 13.5 brushless/19T brushed motor choice._

*Batttery Specifications:*
4 cell NiCd or NiMh batteries
4600 mAh limit.

*Ride Height Specification:*
Minimum ride height is 4.5mm.

*Weight Specification:*
Minimum 1450g in race-ready trim

*Race Specification:*
5 minute qualifiers
8 minute mains

*Suggested Main Variations:*
- 12-20 car A-mains, depending on car counts.
- Invert qualifying order based on random hat pull (top 6 cars).
- "LeMans" type starts where all cars are lined up on a 45° angle to the racing line in qualifying order.
- Run track in reverse rotation for mains.


*If it's not in the rules, consider it illegal.* The class is based on slower, equal playing field competition with less traction, lower aerodynamic aids and older carpet racing technology. To be eligible to be a participating USVTA host track, these rules must be used without exception.



*********************************************************************


The object of this "Series" or sanctioning body is to try to get everyone on the same page right off the bat, and not have this class become bastardized across the country. It would be ideal if everyone followed the same class rules (generally) and was able to go to a different track that supported the "Official" Vintage Trans Am rules, and be able to race and compete with anyone.

There is nothing preventing tracks from running their own rules, but we will not sanction them as an official U.S. Vintage Trans Am race track. And obviously, being different right now doesn't help anyone. Keeping these rules simple and a tested formula that has shown to work very effectively will help get this class off the ground, where it can evolve and grow in the future.






























If you manage or own a track, or know of a track that would like to be a part of this growing class, feel free to PM me here or on AIM/Yahoo (upon3) about joining the group of tracks who are have committed to running these rules or are in the process of developing the class. I'd be more than happy to talk to you about getting on board.



doug


----------



## jordan37 (Nov 15, 2009)

hey, i manage J&C hobbies raceway in tarentum pa and some guys had ran the transam class last year and there are a few guys this year wanting to do it but we would like to somehow get bigger turnouts to make it worth us having the class here. we would like to run the class sunday afternoons so if you could get back to me with what to do inorder to let people know we are interested in holding the class here i would appriciate it


----------



## wacko1jr (Jun 7, 2009)

you can also use a 21.5 brushless motor with a 2s lipo with no more than 5000mah with fdr no less than 4.2


----------



## chuck in indy (Jul 30, 2009)

I got back in to the hobby because I thought this was going to be a casual class and it has become a balls out extremely competitive class at all my local tracks. Other than the spend to win folks I think that most clubbers or casual racers would agree that the Tamiya 540J motor with a 2-cell 2400 (max) lipo (any brand) and speedo (any brand) less than $100 with and open gear ratio would be perfect for this class and get it back to a sportsman level. Speed is one thing but lets slow these down to get back to some good racing that way it is inexpensive (or less expensive) and puts the winning back in the hands of good drivers and lady luck.


----------



## BadSign (Sep 26, 2001)

Chuck, winning at our track has been in the hands of good drivers- the best at the track. Slow the cars as much as you want, but that doesn't have any affect on who is the better driver. 

Like it or not, We've got 4-6 guys that are heads above the rest, and it's like that everywhere. Rather than diluting the class, build it up so we can have an A,B, C, and D main. Then you're racing against guys of the same speed and skill level, which is more fun.


----------



## chuck in indy (Jul 30, 2009)

You kinda just made the point I was trying to make that the VTA class is ultra competitive and no where near the spirit of which the rules try to make it. Friday night Cooper Club was a great example in what I believe VTA should be because you had 4 or 5 guys with the same stuff and all had a chance to win due to drivers skill. Everyone but the drivers that broke were on the same lap at the end of the main and that's racing to me although I like VTA and will continue to run in the class because I think the cars are cool. If I ever get a handle on my TC5 set-up look out!

Are you ever gonna run your Cooper again?


----------



## BadSign (Sep 26, 2001)

My point was not to dilute VTA, just run with who you can. Just like the old oval days when you had only stock and modified. Then it becam 4 cell, stock, 19T, Mod, 6 cell mod, whatever. Not enough people to keep the classes interesting. Even if VTA has become more expensive, that was bound to happen. I like it because it is cheaper and less setup than foam.

I've said before, I've raced the VTA since we first started last spring, and still haven't won the A. Fine with me. If I've got no problem with it, why do so many others? If you're only racing to win, then you've missed the point.

Personally, I've never been a fan of managed competition in any type of racing. You make the rules, every one abides, and whoever does it best wins. That's why I watch MotoGP, F1, and (in the good old days) Pre-IRL IndyCars and ChampCars. I hate tinkering of rules you get to "even the playing field". It doesn't work in any sport. There's a hard salary cap in the NFL, but aren't the same teams- Patriots, Colts, Steelers, on top year after year? Don't the same teams win everything in NASCAR (Hendrick and Roush), and IndyCar (Ganassi and Penske) that have for years? It doesn't matter how much you spend or restrict, cream rises to the top. I'm not there and I know it, and it doesn't bother me a bit.

The Cooper's really for my kids, since they race half the times I'm there. I'm trying to get into F1, if the interest shows. I may try Cooper again if there's no F1 class. Right now I need to do some work on that car for the kids anyway, but my budget is just about maxed out this month.


----------



## butchman (Feb 28, 2007)

*bodies*

Are 67 Corvette bodies allowed in VTA racing,year is right


----------



## rjvk (Aug 27, 2003)

No corvettes, never ran in the series. Some tracks do allow this though.


----------



## badbutch (Nov 22, 2006)

Our track here is starting a VTA class with only HPI Sprint 2 Sports the 69 Camaro. We have 6 on order at this time but they won't be in stock until end of the month. I was wondering if there are any problems with them. I heard about something to do with the rear belt not sure what the problem is so any help would be greatly appreciated.. We will be running these out of the box only changes we can make are the body, radio and servo. We want to keep the cost down and make it a drivers class and not a money class. If it catches on then we may go to a class that will use the rules set by the sanctioning body. Thanks.. Butch


----------



## rjvk (Aug 27, 2003)

Novak signs on to sponsor USVTA Scale Nationals...










Sign up here
http://events.rcsignup.com/events/displayEvent.cfm?ID=1911


----------



## J Blaze (Jan 11, 2009)

time to up date the rules a little bit A!!


----------



## ercwhtsd (Jun 25, 2008)

http://www.usvintagetransam.com/

The website rules are current and up to date


----------



## rjvk (Aug 27, 2003)

OFFICIAL USVTA MEMO:

As of 4 PM CST March 17. 2011 BRAD JOHNSON has been stripped of the original, universal, Trans-Am Championship title belt for:

FAILURE TO DEFEND THE TITLE

There have been no title defenses in over 2 years by Mr. Johnson. Therefore, the Belt will be considered to be VACATED, and will be put back in contention at the USVTA Nationals. 

This belt is not to be confused for the yearly title handed out to the winner. This title can be contested weekly, at any track, at any location.

That is all.


----------



## J Blaze (Jan 11, 2009)

ercwhtsd said:


> http://www.usvintagetransam.com/
> 
> The website rules are current and up to date


yes they are but not the ones one this page.:wave:


----------



## rjvk (Aug 27, 2003)

PROTOFORM joins NOVAK as sponsors for the USVTA Scale Nats!! Thank You!!!










Sign up here:
http://events.rcsignup.com/events/displayEvent.cfm?ID=1911


----------



## reilly (Feb 17, 2004)

Nice Job Dale thats great news!



rjvk said:


> PROTOFORM joins NOVAK as sponsors for the USVTA Scale Nats!! Thank You!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## rjvk (Aug 27, 2003)

Unexpected.................:freak:


----------



## ercwhtsd (Jun 25, 2008)

Here are Results from the mains.

Thank You to the Event Sponsors, Novak,Protoform,East Coast BodiesTune,and Speed Passion USA

We hope everyone made it home safe and sound.


----------



## rjvk (Aug 27, 2003)

USVTA Scale Nationals 2011---

Some of the pictures are here:
http://pmatushek.blogspot.com/2011/04/2011-rc-car-trans-am-meet.html?spref=fb

There will be a photobucket link when everything the photographer took is available


----------



## rjvk (Aug 27, 2003)

USVTA Scale Nats videos:

http://www.rctech.net/forum/8907254-post4195.html


----------



## rjvk (Aug 27, 2003)

Full set of USVTA Scale Nats pix @
http://s474.photobucket.com/albums/rr103/rjvking/USVTA 2011 Scale Nationals/


----------



## deadsquirrle (Jan 30, 2011)

Ok so I want to race cheap. I have a tc4 or tc3 on the way soon ( wich ever guy gives me the better deal) what are the motor / esc/ battery specs. I would like to run 2s or a 1s lipo with a brushed motor and esc....can you?


----------



## xtreme (Oct 8, 2010)

got to have 25.5 brushless system only. Runs about 165.00 bucks new


----------



## deadsquirrle (Jan 30, 2011)

I thought you could use a 27t brushed


----------



## xtreme (Oct 8, 2010)

well if u went to the vta web site that is the rule. pretty shure that is what they run in ft wayne and indy. other tracks may vary from this tho?


----------



## deadsquirrle (Jan 30, 2011)

Did they recently change this rule? I checked about a month ago when I was looking into this class and the rule for motor was 21.5 brushless on 2s lipo or 27t brushed on 4 cell nimh


----------



## xtreme (Oct 8, 2010)

did go back n check '25.5' www.usvintagetransam.com


----------



## flamedxxx (Aug 31, 2009)

this page http://www.usvintagetransam.com/rules/index.html clearly states the 25.5 ruling...I'm sure if you asked nicely, the track you race at would let you run once or twice til you get the correct stuff if you had everything else in line as far as tires and body...


----------



## deadsquirrle (Jan 30, 2011)

I can see what the site says and yes I looked ( more than once) I just would like to race an onroad class and my dad would love to race this since he grew up riding in these type of cars and I would hate to spend $150 for just the motor well looks like this isnt going to be a new class


----------



## deadsquirrle (Jan 30, 2011)

upon3 said:


> *Motor Specifications:*
> *Option 1:**27-turn ROAR stock motor: *No FDR limit, bearings are allowed to replace stock bushings
> *Option 2:* *17.5 brushless motor:* 4.00 FDR limit (3.99 or below not legal)--obvious cars will have gearing teched. Main DQs or loss of qualifying times for offending cars. Timing advance is allowed.
> 
> ...



he says it above why cant we run 4cell with 27t I would like to race but dont want to spend alot of cash.....why can you only have brushless? I think newbies wont like this. I would like the fact of being able to be brushed or brushless


----------



## J Blaze (Jan 11, 2009)

150 is for a combo motor ,speed control
you can get a referbished motor for about 60
they have a list of speedos you can use.
prob any old brushles speedo would be a good choice.you should be set 
for around about 100 for both.good luck.


----------



## Railroader (Jan 2, 2008)

deadsquirrle said:


> he says it above why cant we run 4cell with 27t I would like to race but dont want to spend alot of cash.....why can you only have brushless? I think newbies wont like this. I would like the fact of being able to be brushed or brushless


The rules were updated about a year ago to even the playing field.

This is the best thread to voice your concerns: http://www.rctech.net/forum/electric-road/198728-u-s-vintage-trans-am-racing-749.html

Almost 750 pages of discussions about VTA racing. The guys who begun the class and administer the rules are members and post regularly.


----------



## rjvk (Aug 27, 2003)

The rules went in to effect in September of last year, and were published almost 9 months before that.

Either way, if you truly are new, most tracks will let you slide until you can get the proper equipment together. The reason 4 cell and 27t are out of the rules is that there is no real support for that anymore. The hobby has moved on. 
Beyond that, brushless has so much more consistent performance, with almost no maintenance, you'll wonder why you wanted to keep fooling with old stock motors and nimh batteries.


----------



## Chaz955i (May 19, 2009)

deadsquirrle said:


> he says it above why cant we run 4cell with 27t I would like to race but dont want to spend alot of cash.....why can you only have brushless? I think newbies wont like this. I would like the fact of being able to be brushed or brushless


Brushless 25.5 combo at Novak for $104. Just picked one up last week.


----------



## J Blaze (Jan 11, 2009)

Chaz955i said:


> Brushless 25.5 combo at Novak for $104. Just picked one up last week.


THATS A GOOD BUY !!


----------



## deadsquirrle (Jan 30, 2011)

My track runs your rules except novac 21.5 so I got a car set up for it...everything except receiver $180


----------



## Chaz955i (May 19, 2009)

J Blaze said:


> THATS A GOOD BUY !!


Ran my first race with it today. Everything worked fine and kept up with all the other cars. I'm happy with it so far.:thumbsup:


----------

